
The 100mph bike – designed in the bath and made from an old saucepan - nikunjk
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/howaboutthat/9248769/The-100mph-bike-designed-in-the-bath-and-made-from-an-old-saucepan.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
teuobk
Graeme Obree (the subject of this article) is a great hacker. No, not in the
software sense, but most definitely in the cycling world. Consider:

\- At least twice he produced advances so innovative that they were
subsequently banned (his "Old Faithful" bicycle and his "Superman" riding
position)

\- He's quoted as saying, "My biggest fear is not crashing on a bike and
losing some skin. It's sitting in a chair at 90 and saying, 'I wish I had done
more.'"

\- Even when he fails, he gets up and tries again (though, hopefully, he won't
attempt suicide a third time.)

------
armenarmen
this is super rad

~~~
samstave
Send me an angel..... right now!

